# Battery Safety??



## Clouder (2/12/15)

Howzit guys!

I've been reading some of the threads on here but I'm not really getting a solid answer for questions in my head.

How do a guy know if you're safe or not?

What is more strain for the battery, low ohm or high ohm?

I have a Evic VTC and a K-Box, I'm gooi ing currently between 0.6 and 1.4 Ohm on a single and dual coil RDA/RTA (Subox tank and Mutation RTA Tank). I have a Green Samsung 25R and a TESIYI 2600MaH 40Amp.

Am I safe? I don't know!

Also, these device can go to 50 and 75W. Can I use any coil for those wattages? And will my batteries cope?

I learned ALOT about vaping since I started, but the safety is one thing that concerns me.

EDIT: ALSO! When it comes to charging... What amp charger is the best to use to charge this little fellas? I have two Greensmoke chargers that I use because the amp rating is low. The one is at 1500mah and the other at 500mah. I am currently using the 500mah. It charges nicely, but verrrrry slooooooowwwwwwly.


----------



## blujeenz (2/12/15)

Best site to check your mod's capabilities is http://www.steam-engine.org/modrange.asp, it shows a sweet spot of 1.19 ohms for the Kbox mini which probably takes batt life into consideration.
Lowest coil resistance on the Kbox mini seems to be 0.3 ohms, so you're in the safe bandwidth at 0.6 to 1.4 ohms.
The lower the coil resistance the higher the amp draw on the batteries and high amp draws are more stressfull on the batts.
The thicker the wire of the coil the longer the ramp up time to heat the coil and consequently the more wattage you'll need to fire that coil.

Best solution IMO is to use the thinnest wire that will do the job, easier on the batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (2/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Best site to check your mod's capabilities is http://www.steam-engine.org/modrange.asp, it shows a sweet spot of 1.19 ohms for the Kbox mini which probably takes batt life into consideration.
> Lowest coil resistance on the Kbox mini seems to be 0.3 ohms, so you're in the safe bandwidth at 0.6 to 1.4 ohms.
> The lower the coil resistance the higher the amp draw on the batteries and high amp draws are more stressfull on the batts.
> The thicker the wire of the coil the longer the ramp up time to heat the coil and consequently the more wattage you'll need to fire that coil.
> ...


i agree what you are saying about the thinner wire i swithed from 24 guage kanthal in my subox to 28 and makes a huge diffrence in ramp uptime i have also had to reduce my wattage to 20w as those little suckers get pretty hot fast


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

any other takers?


----------



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

Clouder said:


> any other takers?



im busy working on a thread that should explain everything regarding battery safety. will post a link back here once i finish it.


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

Thanx @shaunnadan

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (2/12/15)

Your mod will keep you safe. I have vented a few batteries in a mech mod and I have cracked open a few laptop battery packs to experiment with.

I've used batteries rated for 15 watts and tried to run them at 50 watts in the name of science 

Every regulated mod I've tried this with with tell you "check battery". All the complicated electronics sense the potential energy using algorithms and threshholds and physically prevent your batteries from being able to reach venting stage.

But if you do find your mod getting hot with use it is a good idea to pullcthe battery and see if any heat is coming from it and not the atomizer. Anything up until too hot to hold is safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

Sprint said:


> Your mod will keep you safe. I have vented a few batteries in a mech mod and I have cracked open a few laptop battery packs to experiment with.
> 
> I've used batteries rated for 15 watts and tried to run them at 50 watts in the name of science
> 
> ...




ive got a melted ipv3 li that says otherwise. 

my intern used "china mall" ultra fire batteries and then ramped up a clapton to 100w. the mod started to vibrate in his had, the batteries started to leak and fizz everywhere and then it went BANG !!!

after removing the battery cover he found everything had melted.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (2/12/15)

Imo battery safety is as simple as Ohm's Law. Always leave yourself a margin of safety between the power you apply and the rating of your battery. Make sure you know the real continuous discharge rating of your battery: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/attachments/moochs-battery-safety-grades-pdf.509474/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

Andre said:


> Imo battery safety is as simple as Ohm's Law. Always leave yourself a margin of safety between the power you apply and the rating of your battery. Make sure you know the real continuous discharge rating of your battery: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/attachments/moochs-battery-safety-grades-pdf.509474/



i agree 150 million percent !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

Clouder said:


> Thanx @shaunnadan
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/shauns-guide-to-battery-safety.t17245/


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

Good writeup, thanx @shaunnadan ! Can you please also give some kind of indication regarding the charging question? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (2/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> ive got a melted ipv3 li that says otherwise.
> 
> my intern used "china mall" ultra fire batteries and then ramped up a clapton to 100w. the mod started to vibrate in his had, the batteries started to leak and fizz everywhere and then it went BANG !!!
> 
> after removing the battery cover he found everything had melted.



China mall batteries are so low as to be underneath my radar.

Like I've said before only buy frombthe big three or a rewrapper like the purple ones etc. 

Turning to china mall electronics usually ends in disaster, danger or dissapointment. Why would you even allow someone to use batteries like that?.


----------



## stevie g (2/12/15)

@shaunnadan I just read your write up and while I can relate to your experiences no vape shop sells ultrafire and the OP asked about legitamate batteries anyway. 

Your Snowwolf didnt exactly explode or catch on fire and you knew your batteries had been stressed so it failed in a safer way than it would have if you had a mech mod glued to your lips while trying to fire a 0.12r load.


----------



## stevie g (2/12/15)

High internal resistance ie. Aging is real and catches us out all the time.


----------



## shaunnadan (2/12/15)

Clouder said:


> Good writeup, thanx @shaunnadan ! Can you please also give some kind of indication regarding the charging question?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk



Invest in a nightcore charger buddy, the best thing you can do for your batteries

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (2/12/15)

@shaunnadan thanx man

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/15)

No point in me starting another thread. Can I ask the folks that know:

I have an old Efest 3100 mah 20a battery I used to use in Cloupor Mini @ around 0.7ohm duals.

Is it safe in my Reo @ 0.5 ohm, and 0.25 ohm in my eVic?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/15)

I just don't trust my understanding of batteries' specs.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (13/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> No point in me starting another thread. Can I ask the folks that know:
> 
> I have an old Efest 3100 mah 20a battery I used to use in Cloupor Mini @ around 0.7ohm duals.
> 
> ...



It should be fine with the 0.5Ω coil but I think you'd be pushing it to its limits with the 0.25Ω coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> It should be fine with the 0.5Ω coil but I think you'd be pushing it to its limits with the 0.25Ω coil


Ah okay thank you very much.

I have the hardcore violet/pink Samsung for the 0.25... so I will get another of those.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> No point in me starting another thread. Can I ask the folks that know:
> 
> I have an old Efest 3100 mah 20a battery I used to use in Cloupor Mini @ around 0.7ohm duals.
> 
> ...



In the Reo it should be fine, 4.2V / .5ohms= 8.4A well within the limit.
You didnt say which eVic, so assuming the plain vanilla 11W one which has a 2.5A current limit, youd be wasting your time putting in a 0.25 coil, the sweet spot is 2.14 ohms for that device.
Calcs sourced at http://www.steam-engine.org/modrange.asp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> In the Reo it should be fine, 4.2V / .5ohms= 8.4A well within the limit.
> You didnt say which eVic, so assuming the plain vanilla 11W one which has a 2.5A current limit, youd be wasting your time putting in a 0.25 coil, the sweet spot is 2.14 ohms for that device.
> Calcs sourced at http://www.steam-engine.org/modrange.asp


No, sorry, the newer eVic VTC mini. I run it at 40watts with 0.25 ohm coils.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (13/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> No, sorry, the newer eVic VTC mini. I run it at 40watts with 0.25 ohm coils.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



With a 20a battery you still have a decent amount of headroom with a 0.25ohm coil. So no issues 

The "old" statement is where I would be a bit careful. If it's a few months old then it's cool but if it's many many months old and it's starting to show signs of being a worn out shoe then I'd just chuck it out. 

The crucial need for higher than 20a batteries are when you move from 0.2 to 0.1 resistances.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> No, sorry, the newer eVic VTC mini. I run it at 40watts with 0.25 ohm coils.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


If you run it in power mode at 40W then the mod reduces voltage to 3.16V which means the current will be 12.65A, so safe for the batt but a limited run time of 16min giving 186 puffs, with the 3100mah batt as baseline seeing as they didnt have your batt listed.

Running your batt in any unregulated mod with a .25 ohm coil will be on the ragged edge, expect heat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> If you run it in power mode at 40W then the mod reduces voltage to 3.16V which means the current will be 12.65A, so safe for the batt but a limited run time of 16min giving 186 puffs, with the 3100mah batt as baseline seeing as they didnt have your batt listed.
> 
> Running your batt in any unregulated mod with a .25 ohm coil will be on the ragged edge, expect heat.


Huh, I didn't even notice that. I see the volts is around 3, so I must be in power mode.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (13/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Huh, I didn't even notice that. I see the volts is around 3, so I must be in power mode.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Your mod has power mode (for kanthal usually ) tc modes and then bypass mode. 

Bypass is where it was "act" as an unregulated mod and push all battery power through to the atty but I have yet to see a mod that goes past the electronic boundaries that the mod can handle .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Your mod has power mode (for kanthal usually ) tc modes and then bypass mode.
> 
> Bypass is where it was "act" as an unregulated mod and push all battery power through to the atty but I have yet to see a mod that goes past the electronic boundaries that the mod can handle .


Lol... I actually read a manual, to see what's happening 

I think I may actually look into TC.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (13/12/15)

Although, I haven't really seen much folks actually excited about TC.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

